# Presque Isle Bay 2/23/08



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Detailed report tomorrow... Fishing was tough again, but had one of the best times EVER on the ice. 

I'll post it all tomorrow. I'M TIRED!!!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Bet that Steelie was a blast!!!!!!!!:B


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

cant wait for the report...awsome way to show the colors pres!!!!!!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

looks like two steelies to me!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Great picture!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

You spelled SOS wrong.


----------



## stevenj (Sep 16, 2007)

Heard a bit of the report this morning on WHK radio.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

On this trip, it was Nick and I, plus Prez and his son Joey. We wanted to spend the day at Presque, so we let at 4AM... We got to Misery Bay at 6:15 and were the second truck in the lot. CHOPIQ was up there since Thursday and said it was slow, slow, slow, but we figured, what the heck.

Within 10 minutes of being on the ice, Joey and Prez had three real good sized gills on the ice. Again, lots of marks but limited takers. It was truly work fishing up there. Nick was kicking my tail in our shanty. I couldn't get a hook into any keepers, but he was. Even got a decent crappie to hit. After a few hours of sitting in shanty getting schooled by my 10 year old, I decided to get up and take a walk to stretch out. I saw Chaunc on teh ice, along with a few of his buddies. As I was walking over, I hear from inside our shanty, "I got one! It's big! It's a steelhead!!!"

I went back and flipped the top, then proceeded to clear the line from the other hole. Nick had a good hook in the fish and proceeded to fighting. He stuck the rod down the hole, as we had all told him in the past, and the fish was screaming the 3# test line off the little reel with no intentions on stopping! But, it did. Nick was fighting like a champ, and several guys from around the area came over to watch him. I, of course, grabbed the camera.










The fish took 3 good runs, and each time Nick played him like a pro. One of teh guys asked how old he was and was in shock when I said "ten". His reply was "Man, that kid can fish!"










After 20 minutes or so, the fish finally presented head-first at the hole. I reached down and grabbed her, throwing it on the ice. Nick let out a loud "YES!" while pumping his fist in the air. His first ice fishing steelhead!










Not a giant, by any stretch, but it was a great fight. As his Dad, I'm real proud of the kind of fisherman he's becoming. I did sort of miss not telling him what to do. Sort of makes me feel he doesn't need the old man's advice anymore. LOL!

All in all, a great trip. Lots of laughs, a few fish, and a catch we'll both remember for a long, long time.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Joey's nice bluegill... They're in there!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Caught the steelhead on a Microspoon Meat Hook ice jig tipped with a few maggots.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Well Master.......welcome to the club....DAD.....TEACHER>>>>>>MASTER you've done it in stages and from what I see, you have done your job rather well. That kinda pride....money can't buy.. Carl, the next stage you have entered is, observation of the applied teachings you have done......Man...... I can feel the pride clear out here in my neck of the woods...... Great job my man......great job..... and a new season arrives.............Jon Sr. PS...DAD will always be That Great Fishin Buddy.. which I'm sure you already know.


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Way to go Nick and Joey!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great job guys!! Good teachers,Great students!! Makes a dad feel warm and fuzzy all over!!


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

I Bet You Was Smilein Ear To Ear !!!!!!!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Great report, great pictures, and a great day with your son.

He looks like he knows what he's doing, Carl. If I were you, when he talks, I'd listen. 

You should put that picture of the OGF logo on your wall to remember the day.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Yep that one got the bug! Only problem is he wont be a pan fisherman anymore. Probably use the ones you catch Carl for bait!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Gosh that steelhead had to be a handful on icegear!! Nice pics and congrats to your son.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

:F Nice fish Big Daddy, sounds like you and the son and friends had a great time, tell your son cong. on a nice steelhead. Now you will have to get the wife to sew the buttons back on your shirt, she will be more than happy too. Glad you all enjoyed yourselves.
:F GOOD FISHING GUYS :F


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Way to go Nick! You Da MAN!!!

Gene


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Way to go (Nick the stick) you're one up on me. Never caught steel through the ice. Nice gill Joey,really like your attire!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Way to go Nick. Hope you dont mind me sending your picture to my sponsors at Microspoons. Hope you can make a few trips over here to Shenango this spring with the big guy.


----------

